# Possible cichlid parasite



## jetsjam (Jul 17, 2010)

I am wondering if this particular cichlid has a parasite. There are pink growths similar looking to acne near the gill opening.








Also, there is an indent with a white patch in the middle. Could be just an injury from hitting a rock.








Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Im not sure what your fish has in the first picture but the second picture looks like the start of hole in the head. Its common in large cichlids.

What type of cichlid is that?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks like HITH (hole in the head disease) to me. Feed vitamin (C) fortified food, 100% clean water, remove any carbon in any filers, raise temperature and salt and it should clear up 

PS: I think it looks like its in the same family as the Chocolate Cichlid, am I wrong?


----------



## jetsjam (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies folks. It is a Nicaraguan Cichlid. He's the biggest fish in my tank and has lots of character, so he's my favorite fish. I've done 3 days of melafix treatment, a decent watcher change and added some aquarium salt. Things actually seem to be clearing up, which is good.


----------

